# rainshadow blanks



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Does any one where I can buy rainshadow blanks locally if not where can I order them from


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/Batson-Rod-Blanks-c19.htm


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I second therodroom.com they ship very quick. I ordered a blank and components, chose standard shipping, and 2 days later it arrived


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

If you build a lot it's worth it to go over to Orange Beach and introduce yourself to Kathy Kruse. A lot of knowledge at your disposal there, and they will be glad to talk you thru what you might need. Great place, great service. +1 on the Rod Room.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys I have been wanting to build my own king rod for a while now just couldnt find the blanks this helps alot


----------

